# 5.10 - New Freerider Contact- REVIEW??



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm about to purchase my first pair of shoes for flats. I've read many great reviews on the basic 5.10 Freerider shoes. There is now a show called Freerider Contact. Does anyone have these? Review?

There were no reviews on amazon so I'm guessing this shoe is fairly new. The bottom of the sole appears to look different than the other shoes. is that cause for concern?

Five Ten | Online Store


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

The Contact is the new name for the XVI. I have the XVI and love them! Great trail/XC shoe IMHO.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Contact is not only the new name but a new shoe with different rubber material and slight tweaks


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the XVI with the same sole as the contact. In my opinion, the sole is perfection for a flat pedal shoe.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew15a (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. My shoes should be shipping soon.


----------



## SilverOne (Dec 6, 2008)

I just ordered a pair too...will have to remember to get back and review them...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Tested: Five Ten Freerider Contact | BIKE Magazine

I like that they look a little less bulky than the freerider vxi, but after how quickly my vxi's started to delaminate. . . i dont know if I want to waste my $$$.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does the contact fit the same as the FR VXi? Those were too wide and bulky for me so I downsized a half size in an Impact. Dig those but I'm looking at the contact as a more casual, all-around shoe.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I own an old pair of 5.10 impact lows that need replaced, So far im looking at the Impact VXI and the Freerider Element because I ride in all weather conditions. 

I am a woods rider so I like having some extra protection around my foot, this year alone I have hit many hidden logs and rocks hiding in the weeds as I zoomed down a hill and got thrown off my bike, for that reason im leaning more Impact, how is the protection on the Freerider?


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a pair of Freeriders from 2013 and a pair of Freerider VXi Elements from 2014.

The elements are a tough old shoe - still don't feel worn in after 12 months compared to the standard Freerider. Not sure I really like them that much.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the way that the regular Freerider Elements look, the only reason I don't get them is cause it's so damn hot where I live.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> I own an old pair of 5.10 impact lows that need replaced, So far im looking at the Impact VXI and the Freerider Element because I ride in all weather conditions.
> 
> I am a woods rider so I like having some extra protection around my foot, this year alone I have hit many hidden logs and rocks hiding in the weeds as I zoomed down a hill and got thrown off my bike, for that reason im leaning more Impact, how is the protection on the Freerider?


I have Freeriders and Freerider VXis, and the VXi definitely has more toe protection than the standard Freeride, although less than the Impacts I used to run.

That being said, for "all weather" riding, I bought a pair of the Diddie Scheider shoes and I love them. The were sold as a trail building shoe but still have Stealth soles (although not Mi6), and grip the pedals well even though they have more traction than a standard FiveTen. They also have a toe protector designed for chainsaws which saved my toe on a nasty rock strike last night. I bought them for winter use in one size larger than I usually ride so I could wear extra socks but they have been great this summer in our heavy rains. Best of all, they are only $39.99 at Fiveten.com!

I was so happy with both the Diddies and my 2014 Freerider VXis (non-Contact), that I just ordered another set of pair of each of them for $128 shipped from fiveten.com. Check out the Closeouts section of their shopping page.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow thanks for the review for 40 bucks there worth a shot, I found some on Amazon


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had my Contacts for a little over a week and the sole has begun to become detached. Hopefully,I just got a pair of lemons, because I really like the shoes for the trail riding that I do. Good grip, stiff and a roomy toe box that offers good protection from rock hits.


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

First disclaImer...I have owned the Freerider, Freerider VXI, and the Freerider Contact. I have tried the Specialized 2FO and Tevas and they just wouldn't fit my foot comfortably. 

IMHO the Five Tens are the the best shoes for flats out there, however they all suffer from various flaws. 

The first issue for me is the breathability and drying time sucks. Why can't a shoe manufacturer make a shoe that is suited to trail riding that will dry quickly after creek crossings and sweaty days in 90+ heat and high humidity. Think.natural foot trail runner that is somewhat stylish.

With all that being said, I still wear 510 and they are the best shoe for me but come on, it's not rocket science.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

It would be interesting if Five Ten made an XC shoe for flats. I totally get what you are saying about breathability and since most XC shoes at half mesh, an XC shoe could breathe more. Also, one thing I notice (and like) about the Diddies is that they are stiffer than other five tens, and an XC shoe would be even stiffer still. Then again, I'm probably one of 10 people on this forum who has flats on my XC race bike...


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

DudeDowne said:


> First disclaImer...I have owned the Freerider, Freerider VXI, and the Freerider Contact. I have tried the Specialized 2FO and Tevas and they just wouldn't fit my foot comfortably.
> 
> IMHO the Five Tens are the the best shoes for flats out there, however they all suffer from various flaws.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Element version? Less breathable, but they do dry out much faster than standard version in my experience.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

DudeDowne said:


> First disclaImer...I have owned the Freerider, Freerider VXI, and the Freerider Contact. I have tried the Specialized 2FO and Tevas and they just wouldn't fit my foot comfortably.


As an owner of all 3 shoes, what ave you found regarding fit between the FR VXi's and the Contacts? The Contacts appear to be a much less bulky shoe, does that transfer to the inner dimensions as well? Does it fit more snugly in the same size or is the width identical?


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a pair of contacts and had two rides on them before I went back to my regular freeriders. The contacts fit a bit wider in the toe box and don't vent well, they are basically encased in plastic with no vent holes. I'm in Florida so some venting is nice, I know regular freeriders aren't best - but they definitely breath better than the contacts.

I'm kind of upset because I paid retail direct through 5.10, and didn't like them until after riding. Which is really the only way you are going to know if you like the shoes, 5.10 basicay said I was SOL. So, if I am buying shoes online again I'll probably go through Amazon as I have returned shoes no problem.

I do agree with Kristian, I'd love an xc styled flat shoe. Or something that resembles a lot of the Shimano/Mavic spd compatible shoes but with flat rubber.

Edit: I am also curious about these:
adidas Terrex Trail Cross Shoes - Blue | adidas Regional


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Heres some compare-o pics:

To me they seem a bit more bulky skate shoe like than in the adverts.


















Close up of the wonderful plastic casing. If you stop when riding you can actually see preciptation/fog build up on the plastic.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

akaBrowntow,

You may not be as SOL as you think. I could be interested in a slightly used set of Freerider Contacts if we wear the same size. I wear a size US 8.5 and I sent you a PM.


----------



## Thomas Miner (Jul 3, 2015)

What about just some crappy skateboard shoes from a salvation army? Would those work as well?


----------



## tonik666 (May 9, 2009)

DudeDowne said:


> The first issue for me is the breathability and drying time sucks. Why can't a shoe manufacturer make a shoe that is suited to trail riding that will dry quickly after creek crossings and sweaty days in 90+ heat and high humidity. Think.natural foot trail runner that is somewhat stylish.


Have you tried some sort of shoe driers with your freeriders? I am using ones from Vysou?e? obuvi | Teplo U? almost year-round and they ahve been awesome with my freerider elements, dry in a couple of hours. I think a store like REI should have something similar for sale.


----------



## jlrv (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a pair of the 5:10 freeriders and the grip is great. Didn't like the styling too much though. I stumble upon the Adidas Terrex Solo which uses 5:10's stealth sole. The grip on the Adidas is as good or maybe even better than the old 5:10. And I like the styling of the Adidas more than the 5:10.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

akaBrowntown said:


> Heres some compare-o pics:
> 
> To me they seem a bit more bulky skate shoe like than in the adverts.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could use a hole punch or a some other tool to cut vent holes in the plastic.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Ended up ordering Adidas Trail Cross shoes. I liked the Solo's as well.










So many vents.









So far they are far more comfortable than the 5.10's. I'm getting a ride in on them later today. The soles arent as stiff as the 5.10's and im worried they might not grip the pedals as well, but thats up to the ride.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

jlrv said:


> I have a pair of the 5:10 freeriders and the grip is great. Didn't like the styling too much though. I stumble upon the Adidas Terrex Solo which uses 5:10's stealth sole. The grip on the Adidas is as good or maybe even better than the old 5:10. And I like the styling of the Adidas more than the 5:10.
> View attachment 1001304
> View attachment 1001305


How stiff is that Adidas stealth sole?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

On the trail cross, not as stiff as the 5.10's. Didn't have any issues with my feet getting tired.

I was worried about slipping off the pedals because they don't grip the pedal as well as the 5.10s, but I had zero issues and it was easy to adjust foot position as I rode.

They vent well and are comfortable. I'd put them even with a pair of original Freeriders, they both have their pros and cons, but I'm definitely going to use them over the contacts.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool - thanks! I may check them out. I actually really like the Impact xvi's, but I'm intrigued with what Adidas is doing. Supposedly they're doing an "enduro" shoe in the near future, which I assume would be a bit stiffer.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I picked up a pair of the Terrex solo shoes as well. There's an Adidas outlet store in my town so I went over to see if they had any there, and they did, but only size 11 and up left. The 11 was just a bit too big, so I found a pair of 10 1/2's on ebay and bought those.

Like jlrv said, I like the styling of the Adidas better, and I've always liked how Adidas shoes fit me. I've only been out on one short ride with them, but they feel maybe a bit stiffer to me than the Xvi. Adidas says there's some sort of plate under the sole to help protect the foot from rock and other sorts of punctures when hiking, so maybe that's it.

I tried on a pair of the bright blue ones, not really too keen on the color, and went home intent on ordering a pair in the basic black. But somehow, I kept being drawn back to those blue ones, so that's what I bought. Not my picture, but these are my shoes, I love how they look, love how they feel.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow: you guys are definitely for function over form, good for you!

I always found the Adidas Solo to be super flexy when I've looked at them for an approach shoe, which means they would kill my feet on a bike!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Since my Freerider VXIs were starting to De-lam and get holes in the sole I decided to order up a pair of the Freerider Contacts. I just received them today. They are pretty much the same width as the VXI, which is slightly too wide for me without an additional insole. They feel much lighter than the VXI, and despite the plastic side panels they feel much more breathable than the VXI. The toe box on the Contacts looks much more boxy than the VXI, at least from above, reminds me of European shoes like the ones that Birkenstock makes. I'll be doing some riding this weekend, not sure if I'll be wearing these, or my still useable VXI because I don't wanna get my pretty new shoes dirty!!!

I'll let you know if I have any long-term issues, thankfully they stitched across the entire toe area unlike the VXI, which de-lammed right where the stitching was not.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Any new updates? seems like there pretty much all the same price online, I wish more bike shops would carry 5.10's


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had my Contacts for 2 weeks now, no issues.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Been on my Contacts for about a month and a half with no complaints so far. I was wary of the lack of tread on the ball of the foot; but it honestly hasn't been an issue. That said, I've only had one real Pacific NWet ride on them last night in the pouring rain...


----------



## ohfosho (May 19, 2015)

How are the Contacts pushing your bike uphills? I would like to get the Contacts but I don't want to struggle with foot grip on somewhat sandy slopes. Otherwise I'm gonna have to go with their newer Freerider model.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have the any issues pushing in Sandy conditions.


----------



## Rattlin_ridgelines (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm curious for those who've had some time with the contacts, how would you rate the stiffness compared to impacts? I personally don't care for the freerider line due to lack of stiffness. Are the contacts on equal footing with the impacts stiffness wise...or are they still less stiff? Thanks.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never tried the impacts, but the contacts and the freerider vxi are the same stiffness.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Are the Adidas Terrex Solo true to size? Are the soles at least as stiff as the 5-10 Dirtbags or Spitfires? If I'm hearing correctly, the sole compound is not as soft as the FreeRiders which could be a deal killer ...although I am managing on a pair of 2FOs which are both too stiff and too hard of a compound for my tastes.


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

The toe box interior of the Contact and Freerider is not wide. Excessive tongue padding for both models serves no functional purpose. The Contact has a stitching row in the toe box that is very abrasive to the side of the big & little toe.

A wide sole at the heel makes no sense on a platform cycling shoe, which needs clearance for chainstay, chain, and spokes. Too much heel width for the Terrex.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

HillDancer said:


> Too much heel width for the Terrex.


Not so. My Terrex Solos, which use the Stealth rubber from 5.10, at the widest part of the sole at the heel, measure half a centimeter narrower than the 5.10 Vxi that I bought.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

GlazedHam said:


> Are the Adidas Terrex Solo true to size?


Apparently so. For me personally, I've always had to size up half a size for Adidas shoes, but lots of other user comments I've seen have said their shoes fit true to size. Perhaps I could have gotten by with a size 10, but went with a 10.5.

As for sole stiffness, I really can't say. To me they seem a bit stiffer than my 5.10 Vxi, and my feet used to hurt when riding with those. No such issues with the Solos.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

For those that have worn VXis and the Contacts, are the Contacts less bulky than the VXis? How is the bald spot on the Contacts holding up?
My VXis have holes in the inside edge of the soles from my pins, and while i love the grip and sole curvature of the sole I never cared for how bulky they are. I'm debating between getting another pair of VXis or get the new Contacts.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a pair and like them very much. The non treaded area is quite functional and still offers great traction in the pedals. Very comfy shoes.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So i got a pair of the Contacts this christmas and have put a couple of rides on them. I've used the regular Freeriders and my go-to shoes so far have been the VXi. Here is what I think of the Contacts:

Pros: Better look and less bulky design. The new lace layout keeps the shoes tight, and they don't feel as skate-shoeish as the previous version. Noticeably lighter than the previous version. Same great sole and stiffness. They don't feel as 'tall' as the VXi, like the sole isn't as thick on the Contacts. Although the sole pattern hasnt changed, i don't feel these as slippery as the VXi when having to hike-a-bike.

Cons: Still too much skate-shoe fit (i.e. big volume toe box). I'm between sizes and chose to order down which so far hasn't been too much of a problem if i don't wear thick socks. 

Overall they new Contacts are my new go-to shoes, just wish the sizing was a bit getter and that it came in different widths.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I recently switched to flats after 20+ years of riding clipless. Really pleased with the 5.10 Freerider Contacts, which have tons of grip, and are plenty stiff enough for my 220 pounds.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

rufus said:


> I picked up a pair of the Terrex solo shoes as well. There's an Adidas outlet store in my town so I went over to see if they had any there, and they did, but only size 11 and up left. The 11 was just a bit too big, so I found a pair of 10 1/2's on ebay and bought those.
> 
> Like jlrv said, I like the styling of the Adidas better, and I've always liked how Adidas shoes fit me. I've only been out on one short ride with them, but they feel maybe a bit stiffer to me than the Xvi. Adidas says there's some sort of plate under the sole to help protect the foot from rock and other sorts of punctures when hiking, so maybe that's it.
> 
> I tried on a pair of the bright blue ones, not really too keen on the color, and went home intent on ordering a pair in the basic black. But somehow, I kept being drawn back to those blue ones, so that's what I bought. Not my picture, but these are my shoes, I love how they look, love how they feel.


How wide are the adidas' heels? Any excessive heel rub/strike? Amazon has some good prices depending on the color.

https://www.amazon.com/Adidas-Outdoor-Terrex-Hiking-Sneaker/dp/B00L1R54L6/


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

They're about a half centimeter narrower than the pair of 5.10 Vxi's I have. I ride toes out, also and don't have any issues unless I haven't quite got my foot placed right on the pedal, which happens enough since I'm still getting used to flats, and finding my best position on the pedals. But purely my fault, and not the shoe's.

Should have been around back around Thanksgiving, could have got them for half price from Adidas.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

I had some FiveTen Karver and had the sole come unglued on two different pairs. So, their durability was not good. Oh, and I had to order 1/2 size smaller (I'm normally a 43.5 EUR).

The Freeriders Contact seem very good.
1/ If I understand correctly, I would also need to order a 43. Does that seem right?
2/ The durability should be better than my Karvers, since the sole is stitched in the front. Can anyone confirm if they are affected by "de-soling"?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

F-Bomb said:


> I had some FiveTen Karver and had the sole come unglued on two different pairs. So, their durability was not good. Oh, and I had to order 1/2 size smaller (I'm normally a 43.5 EUR).
> 
> The Freeriders Contact seem very good.
> 1/ If I understand correctly, I would also need to order a 43. Does that seem right?
> ...


I found I needed size 10.5 (US) in the Contact vs. 11 (US) in the Freerider VXi.

As for de-soling...I have had my Contacts for about 7 months and I alternate pairs. I still have major separation and holes thru the sole from pin wear. They did not separate like the Freerider VXi since they are stitched further around the in step.

I am not complaining and I find FiveTens to be the best shoe for me. I have tried many bike specific and skate shoes along the way. Flat pedals and pins are just hard on soles.


----------

